# Kaya Laurie Eggleton Hunter - Nov 23rd @ 8.25pm



## marley2580

Hi all, I'm finally home from the hospital so I thought I'd introduce you all to Kaya (rhymes with hiya) and let you know how things went.

On Thursday I had been woken with a few tightenings and had a show that morning, that night I was getting a lot of achy period like pains. I went to bed, but at 1 am I had to get up because I was having contractions every 5 minutes. I wasn't sure if it was false labour but it didn't stop, so at 3am I woke Barry (OH) - In fact I had to wake him about 5 times before he actually woke up and got up :dohh:

By 4am I put on the TENS and asked Barry to call my mum because I was too busy pacing the floor and she got him to start timing them and told him to call when the contractions were 3 minutes apart - an hour later they were.

Mum arrived at 6am by which point the contractions were every 2 minutes. Things were still pretty casual so we decided to wait until 8am to call the community midwives coz that's when they start work. The midwife came at 9am to just see how things were going, but she decided to stay when she realised that the contractions were coming no more than 1 minute apart. I had also changed and was pacing the floor constantly, pausing only for the contractions.

By this point I lose track of the time. From mid-morning the contractions were almost constant, and the only thing that helped was Barry applying a lot of counter pressure. The midwives followed my birth plan to the letter - they did not offer any drugs, they kept out of the way, they didn't ask to perform any internals - they were just brilliant.

By early afternoon I was getting the urge to push, it built up from a small feeling to an overwhelming urge. Around 4 or 5pm there was no sign of the baby so the MW asked to do an internal (which hurt!), they found I was 8cm dilated. They started getting me to try different positions and did another internal, this one showed I was fully dilated and the waters finally broke. Despite this, the baby wasn't descending, I started on the gas and air.

I was shattered and hadn't eaten since that morning. They tried Lucozade etc but it didn't help much. At about 7pm it was decided to transfer to hospital as the baby was not descending (though her HB had been fine throughout). The ambulance arrived and I had to walk down the stairs and climb in - a lot easier said than done with an overwhelming need to push, yet needing to not push. The ride to hospital was hell, I was trying to breathe through the contractions, the gas and air was making me extremely thirsty and I was car sick. 

We arrived at the hospital at 7:30pm, and was assessed. They couldn't tell how the baby was lying so suggested a spinal and forceps in the theatre. I was in so much pain by the time I got the spinal, that it was almost an orgasmic feeling when it kicked in! Despite attempts to shift her by both forceps and hand, in the end a c-section was needed - she was lying back to back and her head was presenting at an awkward angle. 

Kaya was born at 8:25pm on the 23rd November 2007 weighing 9lb,1.5oz.

She was 16 days late.

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd52/marley2580/DSC00643.jpg

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd52/marley2580/DSC00680.jpg

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd52/marley2580/DSC00661.jpg


----------



## lynz

:hugs: congrats hun gorgeous baby


----------



## Jenny

Aww, she's beautiful! I love the name! :hugs:

Congrats hon!

:crib:


----------



## Samantha675

Oh what a cutie. She was just too comfy to move is sounds like.


----------



## Serene123

About time too Kaya! :D
She's beautiful, congrats!


----------



## danielle19

aww what a gorg lil baby girl
congrats xxx


----------



## Stef

Sorry things didnt go to plan but at least you're both well. Congratulaions


----------



## Vickie

Sorry things didn't go as planned but Kaya is beautiful!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Marley, sorry it didnt go to plan but you still have a beautiful little girl at the end of it! :D


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations hun, sounds like you had a tough time of it, but worth it in the end hey, Kaya is such a cutie, well done xxx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## shamrockgirl4

oh wow how cute is she well done marley hope u have a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Linzi

Gorgeous little girl, you must be so proud :)

Hope you're recovering well

xxx


----------



## Layla

Wow well done!!

You did so well :D

Sorry you had to have a section in teh end but to manage that long before hand the way you did was amamzing!

She is beautiful :)

x


----------



## Amanda

Sorry the birth didn't go to plan Marley, but sounds like you had fantastic midwives and family support.:hugs:

And Kaya is absolutely gorgeous!:hugs:Worth all the pain, isn't she?

You take care of yourself and rest up. Let Barry run round after you and get yourself up and around when you feel like it.:hugs:


----------



## Hels

Awww congratulations and well done!
Sorry things didnt go exactly to plan, you take care now after that section, dont over do it. 
BTW she is gorgeous!


----------



## Holldoll

She is GORGEOUS! She doesn't look like a newborn at all!


----------



## stephlw25

Thats quite a weight !! congratulations !! shes gorgeous! sorry you had a rough time of it, i hope you are recovering ok from the section xx


----------



## Jo

Oh hun, she is beautiful :)
Sorry you had a tough time and didn't go to plan, but all worth it in the end eh?


----------



## mickey

wow, you had a lot of endurance, well done :hi:

congratulations once again.

Kaya is gorgous :happydance:

I wish you all the best for recovery and a lot of love and happiness and with your new familly member :hi: :hi: :hi:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

what a cutie hunni xx all the best


----------



## Tam

Awwwwwwwwwww Congratulations babe!!!!!!


----------



## ishtar

She's beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Lucy

lovely photos, she looks beautiful. Congratulations - hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Angel

Congratulations Marley,well done.She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## miss maternal

Congratulations. You must be happy she is finally here after your long wait.xx:happydance:


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
Huge Congratulations - Hope you are both doing well and you are recovering well from the birth.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations, shes a beautiful baby x


----------



## Wobbles

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb2591.gif

I know I said it elsewhere but I just seen I didn't say congrats on your birth story - You really did well holding out for her x She is a cutie :D


----------

